# How big of difference is there(2gb vs 4gb)



## Kieth8 (May 6, 2009)

How big of difference in performance and games will 4 gb of DDR2 ram versus 2gb of DDR2 ram make?


----------



## Shane (May 6, 2009)

Quite a bit of difference actualy,especialy if your running Vista.

I think 2gb is the minimum by todays standards,4gb is the norm.

I realy would reccomend getting 4gb if you game too.


----------



## Kieth8 (May 6, 2009)

So would saying a 40%-60% performance increase be correct?


----------



## zombine210 (May 6, 2009)

i found this article very usefull:

http://www.corsair.com/_appnotes/AN804_Gaming_Performance_Analysis.pdf

basically, you don't get better game performance, but loading and task switching is faster.


----------



## Machin3 (May 6, 2009)

Nevakonaza said:


> .
> 
> I realy would reccomend getting 4gb if you game too.



Yeah, I agree. i think it actually think it shortens loading time.


----------



## gamerman4 (May 6, 2009)

I actually recently went from 2GB to 4GB, while my FPS didn't increase a lot, I did notice Windows was a lot snappier when doing a lot of things.


----------

